# Beer Review-cleanskin Premium



## staggalee

Has anyone tried this beer?
$30 a carton, full strength, 330 mill. imported {from where I don`t know}, sold as "Cleanskin Premium"
{if it`s like some of the cleanskin wines, it might be a bit howyagoin` tho.}

staggalee


----------



## Supra-Jim

It's not an Aldi beer, sans label is it?

I've heard they can be a bit rough.


----------



## pokolbinguy

I recall someone posting an ad for it on here a little while back...could have been first choice from memory. From Asia???


----------



## jonbob

Supra-Jim said:


> It's not an Aldi beer, sans label is it?
> 
> I've heard they can be a bit rough.


I'm pretty sure the Aldi "Premium" beer (the one with ships on the label) is just brewed by the people who make Tui, one of the most vile beers I've ever tasted and that includes my awful first attempts a K&K brewing that were brewed at around 30 degrees and left in the barrel for nearly two months before bottling. 
I think if a company won't put their name on a beer they make you can assume it will be awful.


----------



## kram

I'm shocked that they're trying to flog it off for $30.


----------



## marlow_coates

:icon_offtopic: off topic but I am constantly surprised by what some bottlos try to palm off at inflated sums.

Carton of Maes (a belgian) were only $40 at first choice, but my local (who I try to support when stocks are low) had a 6 pack at $30.


----------



## paul

The local Liquorland had Maes for $30 a slab. I enjoyed this beer, but they arent stocking it now.

Im currently drinking Hollandia that I got for $31 per slab. Its beer than the brewed under license beer that you buy for twice the price.


----------



## kram

Ouch on the Maes. I've was buying 6'ers of them for $10 at the local liquorland earlier in the year.


----------



## dig

Are there any 'legals' on the bottles? Alc/vol, Standard drinks, etc.


----------



## trevc

> but my local (who I try to support when stocks are low) had a 6 pack at $30.



The locals suck, always trying to scam as much extra as they can get away with. I did a little "shop" in one recently and ended up paying $23 or more for a 6 of LCBA!


----------



## macca31

Saw the premium clean skin at a bottleshop tonight while out at dinner, it was 2 bucks a stubby so i thought i would try one, apparently it is a Korean Beer Highto or something, i didn't quite catch it, no preservatives either apparently. Not a bad drop.


----------



## quantocks

macca31 said:


> Saw the premium clean skin at a bottleshop tonight while out at dinner, it was 2 bucks a stubby so i thought i would try one, apparently it is a Korean Beer Highto or something, i didn't quite catch it, no preservatives either apparently. Not a bad drop.



if it's Hite, tell me where I can buy it by the truck load. It's all I drank in Korea, it's like the VB of Seoul 








there's small Korean grocery stores that sell it under the counter for ~$1 per can


----------



## Fermented

lol - that should read "most Korean grocery stores", but the price varies wildly. Ditto soju.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## premiumbeerlover

Hi Folks,

Only new here and was doing a search on the Premium Imported Cleanskin Beer, i have done some digging around on this beer as in Queensland it is going great guns, it is distributed by a company in Orange NSW and has been designed for the independant hotel owners and retail groups to have a point of difference against the chain dominance. The beer is 100% naturally brewed with Cascade Hops and is preservative free. Its 4.5% ALC/VOL and in 330ml bottles, brewed by the Hite Brewery in Korea, most places around are selling it for $30.00 per ctn. There is a website for the beer and it is 
www.premiumcleanskinbeer.com.au

it takes you to the supplier so i suppose if you email them they can advise you of its location.

Cheers
PBL


----------



## RdeVjun

Ummm, is it just me or is this Hite brand screaming "...there, fixed that for you." 
I.e. SHite. 

Sorry, I really should try it before I slag it, but I couldn't resist...


----------



## gmac

I bought a carton from First Choice in Capalaba in Brisbane. Awesome stuff. 4.5% lager, imported from Korea, $29 carton. Good for my uni student budget. Just wish Australian brewers can get their beer that cheap.
Only bad thing about it is it's not a twist top - but then again, Crownies aren't either, so I feel a bit posh hahaha.

G


----------



## TerritoryBrew

premiumbeerlover said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Only new here and was doing a search on the Premium Imported Cleanskin Beer, i have done some digging around on this beer as in Queensland it is going great guns, it is distributed by a company in Orange NSW and has been designed for the independant hotel owners and retail groups to have a point of difference against the chain dominance. The beer is 100% naturally brewed with Cascade Hops and is preservative free. Its 4.5% ALC/VOL and in 330ml bottles, brewed by the Hite Brewery in Korea, most places around are selling it for $30.00 per ctn. There is a website for the beer and it is
> www.premiumcleanskinbeer.com.au
> 
> it takes you to the supplier so i suppose if you email them they can advise you of its location.
> 
> Cheers
> PBL



^Interesting first (and only) post.


----------



## dgilks

+1. I've never heard anything good about Hite and most of the reviews I've seen scream sHite.



RdeVjun said:


> Ummm, is it just me or is this Hite brand screaming "...there, fixed that for you."
> I.e. SHite.
> 
> Sorry, I really should try it before I slag it, but I couldn't resist...


----------



## b_thomas

FYI, If it's based out of Orange then it'd be D'Aquinos Liquor doing the distribution.


----------



## redunderthebed

Bought a carton for $30 from liquorland today if its a decent drop ill buy another carton. :icon_cheers: 

It cannot be any worse than hammer and tongs **** thats vile the last stubbie i had smelt of solvents. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Snatchy

I tried these clear skin beers today and was very surprised on how good it was for $33 bucks a carton. I rate Hahn Premium my No1 fav beer but could quite easily sink a carton of these when my beer budget is stretched... something Hahn Premium cuts into quickly.


----------



## treefiddy

Snatchy said:


> I tried these clear skin beers today and was very surprised on how good it was for $33 bucks a carton. I rate Hahn Premium my No1 fav beer but could quite easily sink a carton of these when my beer budget is stretched... something Hahn Premium cuts into quickly.


No affiliation etc.


----------



## bullsneck

macca31 said:


> Saw the premium clean skin at a bottleshop tonight while out at dinner, it was 2 bucks a stubby so i thought i would try one, apparently it is a Korean Beer Highto or something, i didn't quite catch it, no preservatives either apparently. Not a bad drop.





premiumbeerlover said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Only new here and was doing a search on the Premium Imported Cleanskin Beer, i have done some digging around on this beer as in Queensland it is going great guns, it is distributed by a company in Orange NSW and has been designed for the independant hotel owners and retail groups to have a point of difference against the chain dominance. The beer is 100% naturally brewed with Cascade Hops and is preservative free. Its 4.5% ALC/VOL and in 330ml bottles, brewed by the Hite Brewery in Korea, most places around are selling it for $30.00 per ctn. There is a website for the beer and it is
> www.premiumcleanskinbeer.com.au
> 
> it takes you to the supplier so i suppose if you email them they can advise you of its location.
> 
> Cheers
> PBL





gmac said:


> I bought a carton from First Choice in Capalaba in Brisbane. Awesome stuff. 4.5% lager, imported from Korea, $29 carton. Good for my uni student budget. Just wish Australian brewers can get their beer that cheap.
> Only bad thing about it is it's not a twist top - but then again, Crownies aren't either, so I feel a bit posh hahaha.
> 
> G





Snatchy said:


> I tried these clear skin beers today and was very surprised on how good it was for $33 bucks a carton. I rate Hahn Premium my No1 fav beer but could quite easily sink a carton of these when my beer budget is stretched... something Hahn Premium cuts into quickly.


Four posters, four first posts.

Hmm.


----------



## Bribie G

Persistent little bugger isn't he. Wouldn't be the Australian distributor by any chance would he?
Picks some snazzy user names at any rate.


----------



## lukiferj

bullsneck said:


> Four posters, four first posts.
> 
> Hmm.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## jyo

Macca, gmac and snatchy all sound legit. I would have believed if there was a simmo thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Bribie G

Wozza Mozza or Shagga.


----------



## mckenry

Ha - nice pick up boys.
Regardless - I had some of these cleanskins at a work mates farewell the other day. Also made in Korea, but not sure if it mentioned Hite on the label. A quick google and it seems it is a Hite beer, from memory of the label in the google images.

Seriously, it was a great quaffer. It reminded me of Carlsberg, when I was in Denmark. Really enjoyed it with our (edit spelling) Thai meal and for the price, its great value. It was a BYO restaurant.

This guy might be trying to get all sneaky and I dont like that, but I like the beer as a lawn mower, smash a few in quick on a hot day etc.

No affiliation and >1000 posts !! before mentioning Hite


----------



## jc64

Didn't even know there was cleanskin beer, I've learnt something today. Well that's my day done then, still to early for a beer though....


----------



## QldKev

Snatchy said:


> I tried these clear skin beers today and was very surprised on how good it was for $33 bucks a carton. I rate Hahn Premium my No1 fav beer but could quite easily sink a carton of these when my beer budget is stretched... something Hahn Premium cuts into quickly.



Piss off with your stupid plugs for your crap!. This type of advertising makes me not want to buy the beer. Do you also email spamming everyone to increase their size of the penis? Dodgey at best!


----------



## tiprya

Those posts read exactly like 'guerilla' marketing crap.

I bet their textbooks think we are the type of people others will listen to about beer recommendations.

That one with the website listed is so transparent, it's pathetic.

Piss off marketing idiots.


----------



## jc64

I'm going pour out all my kegged beer and run to the store to buy this wonderful product. Stop picking on the 1 post members they seem very genuine.


----------



## Robbo2234

Yeah come on!
give em a break!


----------



## jc64

Robbo2234 said:


> Yeah come on!
> give em a break!


Today's project is decided, I'm off to source a cleanskin box


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Regardless of the guerilla marketing campaign, is there anywhere in NW Tas that sells these.

It is getting extremely expensive buying VALE:IPA in 4 packs and the range isn't that good. The tassie locals brews are either average, expensive or both. And Boags is cheaper in brisbane than here. Maybe something like this will be good, so I can drink a Vale, then sit down for a session on these. 

Until I'm stocked up with homebrew and then the marketing can go away.


----------



## Snatchy

treefiddy said:


> No affiliation etc.


No affiliation except I like beer in general.. What is this the beer inquisition. I just googled the brand and came across this post, joined and added my opinion FFS

@ QldKev So quick to judge... Just giving my first impressions of the beer. I also like Duvel, erdinger, etc, etc.

Great way to attract new members. Anyway the beer is cheap and tastes alright. Probably mid scale on our shed beer chart.


----------



## adryargument

Snatchy said:


> No affiliation except I like beer in general.. What is this the beer inquisition. I just googled the brand and came across this post, joined and added my opinion FFS


It's the Internet! 
Who bothers to join a forum just to add their opinion??
That's like going to the bank to withdraw money! Hiring a hooker for a foot rub!
Such a waste of effort!


----------



## Snatchy

QldKev said:


> Piss off with your stupid plugs for your crap!. This type of advertising makes me not want to buy the beer. Do you also email spamming everyone to increase their size of the penis? Dodgey at best!


Mate..... Your post has taken me back some what. For a pro member like yourself to respond like that to a new member is not good at all.


----------



## Pickaxe

WTF is a shed beer chart?


----------



## bum

"Pro" just means you gave the board money.

But Kev's alright. He's just made some assumptions about your motivations.

Stick around and you'll be telling n00bs to do a search FFS in no time.


----------



## Pickaxe

Snatchy - the defensiveness is not helping. If you are a new member, read more, calm down, and see that we are all friends here. If you are a marketing dweeb sitting replying to being called out, log off and never be heard from again.


----------



## Pickaxe

BTW - What brand were you Googling?


----------



## Snatchy

Pickaxe said:


> WTF is a shed beer chart?


Actually a whiteboard. Us Fridgies like to keep beer nice and cold and also log the crap ones to good ones. Trip to Dan's for a sample 10 pack and we all sit back and judge the taste. Honestly guys I was just commenting on the original post "Has anyone tried this beer?" and thought I would add my bit. How bout we all settle down and have a beer!


----------



## Snatchy

Pickaxe said:


> BTW - What brand were you Googling?


Clear skin beer. This post thread second or third I think.


----------



## Pickaxe

Is 'clear skin' a brand?


----------



## Pickaxe

Out of interest, if you were just googling "clear skin beers" as a brand, why would you join a *home brew forum* just to comment on the clear skin thread?

Sorry fellas, never have learned not to feed the trolls.


----------



## QldKev

Snatchy said:


> Mate..... Your post has taken me back some what. For a pro member like yourself to respond like that to a new member is not good at all.



As noted in post #23, at post #21 you are the 4th member with a first post to say how cool this beer is. Should we suspect anything? If you had some posts on homebrewing, which since this is a homebrewing forum..., then posted in this thread I would not have commented. This forum has been targeted with this style of marketing many times prior, which is poor form. We do however have many retailers on here that declare their vested interest in their product(s), and join to discuss and often tailor their product(s) with brewers; which is widely accepted. As it stands your only reason to join and post on this homebrewing forum is to say you like this beer, and since to justify your post. I wonder if your ip address is the same as any of the prior ones? Maybe if any admins are reading this thread they could check for us. If however, I see you are actively posting on this homebrew forum with a keen interest in your homebrewing techniques then I will send you an apology. 

QldKev


----------



## djar007

gmacs comment about crownies made me laugh. Clearly a homebrewer feeling posh opening a crown lager.


----------



## WarmBeer

Pickaxe said:


> BTW - What brand were you Googling?





Snatchy said:


> Clear skin beer. This post thread second or third I think.


I don't know that I would feel comfortable putting the term 'clear skin' into Google. 

Especially at work, or if there were kids in the vicinity.


----------



## Snatchy

Have just shown this tread to all my shed mates and they are all gob smacked! One of the guy's here said after reading it all "Cork Sniffers...... Wankers!" His words not mine. I did not think simply adding my comment to the original post "Has anyone tried this beer?" would open a can of worms like it has. Well I give up! As my mates just pointed out it is Clean Skin not clear skin as I googled so if I was affiliated in any way don't you think I would get the name right? No I don't Home brew but was thinking of giving it a go and was hoping this forum could give me some directions to get started. I will think twice now about commenting considering the crap I have received by doing so.

BTW some of us don't have the time to home brew and have to BUY our beer but if anyone can give us an accurate and simple recipe for Duvel, Hahn Premium Pilsner, Little Creatures Pale Ale, Schofferhofer Krystalweizen, Leffe Blond, Asahi Dry Ale or the like we would be most appreciative.


----------



## .DJ.

DASFFS


----------



## tiprya

Mate, welcome to the forum.

It is unfortunate your comment tacked on to the end of several obvious marketing spammers, and we were unable to tell the difference.

If you're looking to discuss homebrew, I hope you stick around, there's tonnes of help here!


----------



## Snatchy

.DJ. said:


> DASFFS


Dankish Artless Spleeny Flapmouthed Flybitten Strumpet?


----------



## Snatchy

tiprya said:


> Mate, welcome to the forum.
> 
> It is unfortunate your comment tacked on to the end of several obvious marketing spammers, and we were unable to tell the difference.
> 
> If you're looking to discuss homebrew, I hope you stick around, there's tonnes of help here!


Thanks mate


----------



## mwd

Is it just me but cannot say I have ever seen Cleanskin Premium in our local Dan's not that I have looked for it in particular.


I like cheap beers I buy Henninger as an easy drinker from Liqourland.


----------



## GalBrew

I think I have seen it at First Choice.


----------



## tiprya

I think it's a Coles product, so won't be at Dans or BWS.


----------



## manticle

Snatchy said:


> BTW some of us don't have the time to home brew and have to BUY our beer but if anyone can give us an accurate and simple recipe for Duvel, Hahn Premium Pilsner, Little Creatures Pale Ale, Schofferhofer Krystalweizen, Leffe Blond, Asahi Dry Ale or the like we would be most appreciative.


What methods are you interested in? I have an all grain recipe for belgian golden strong based closely on Duvel and there is a recipe on here closely based on Little Creatures pale and another little creatures bright (also both all grain). All grain can be converted to partial mash, extract brewing and kit brewing easily enough - depends how you are wanting to approach it.

For belgian styles like the duvel and the leffe your choice of yeast is the main chracter contributor as it is with something like the schofferhoffer.

Asahi will require something like a dry enzyme and little creatures a neutral yeast as its character relies mainly on the hops.


----------



## Paul H

Are you sure you don't mean foreskin?


Cheers

Paul


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

One of the local bottle o's had it going for a while. Tried it and wasn't a fan really. Have tasted worse and for the price it's better than other big breweries. Tasted a bit soappy if anything. I got it for $29 a carton.


----------



## Snatchy

Tropical_Brews said:


> Is it just me but cannot say I have ever seen Cleanskin Premium in our local Dan's not that I have looked for it in particular.
> 
> 
> I like cheap beers I buy Henninger as an easy drinker from Liqourland.


Offsider brought a carton at Liquorland for us to try



manticle said:


> What methods are you interested in? I have an all grain recipe for belgian golden strong based closely on Duvel and there is a recipe on here closely based on Little Creatures pale and another little creatures bright (also both all grain). All grain can be converted to partial mash, extract brewing and kit brewing easily enough - depends how you are wanting to approach it.
> 
> For belgian styles like the duvel and the leffe your choice of yeast is the main chracter contributor as it is with something like the schofferhoffer.
> 
> Asahi will require something like a dry enzyme and little creatures a neutral yeast as its character relies mainly on the hops.


Thank Manticle for your indepth reply. Belgian Golden Ale sounds like the go. As I am a noob here and spent most of my time defending myself I will start researching home brew methods and familiarize myself with this site. Can I buy a kit to start brewing this Golden Ale?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Given there appears to be no liquorland in Tas, where do you buy this stuff from?


----------



## tiprya

Snatchy said:


> Thank Manticle for your indepth reply. Belgian Golden Ale sounds like the go. As I am a noob here and spent most of my time defending myself I will start researching home brew methods and familiarize myself with this site. Can I buy a kit to start brewing this Golden Ale?


Have a read of John Palmers 'How to brew' - the first edition is free to read online.

A belgian golden is definitely doable with kits, but you'll need to get a good yeast (prefereably a liquid one) from your local homebrew store (or you can order online from one of the site sponsors). It will even work pretty well with no temperature control.

Do a bit more reading, and my advice is to start small, and do something a bit more sophisticated to improve each batch.


----------



## manticle

Snatchy said:


> Offsider brought a carton at Liquorland for us to try
> 
> Thank Manticle for your indepth reply. Belgian Golden Ale sounds like the go. As I am a noob here and spent most of my time defending myself I will start researching home brew methods and familiarize myself with this site. Can I buy a kit to start brewing this Golden Ale?


I'll work out a kit recipe based on my AG version and PM you tonight. Won't be identical to Duvel by any means but neither you nor I are Moortgaat.
You'll be able to get a base kit to work from but then you will need to add extras. Getting to understand yeast and fermentation will be your best first step.


----------



## Robbo2234

Ohhhh look eveyones holding hands now! lol

its a shame that this places gets hit with spammers and a new comer gets caught in the cross fire!

Welcome aboard snatchy buckle up its a bumpy ride!


----------



## Snatchy

manticle said:


> I'll work out a kit recipe based on my AG version and PM you tonight. Won't be identical to Duvel by any means but neither you nor I are Moortgaat.
> You'll be able to get a base kit to work from but then you will need to add extras. Getting to understand yeast and fermentation will be your best first step.


I look forward to PM. My old man used to brew under the house and nothing like the sound of bottle top's popping off now and then. He tried ginger beer and that stuff was volatile.



Robbo2234 said:


> Ohhhh look eveyones holding hands now! lol
> 
> its a shame that this places gets hit with spammers and a new comer gets caught in the cross fire!
> 
> Welcome aboard snatchy buckle up its a bumpy ride!


I hate spammers as much as the next and after looking back thru this thread I can understand the suspicion frenzy. Bit amusing to say the least and over it. Had a chance to go thru all the recipes today (when I should have been quoting, invoicing) and found a few that I would like to give a go. Will have a read of Tiprya suggestion John Palmers 'How to brew' so thanks for that.


----------



## Hippy

Snatchy said:


> I look forward to PM. My old man used to brew under the house and nothing like the sound of bottle top's popping off now and then. He tried ginger beer and that stuff was volatile.
> 
> I hate spammers as much as the next and after looking back thru this thread I can understand the suspicion frenzy. Bit amusing to say the least and over it. Had a chance to go thru all the recipes today (when I should have been quoting, invoicing) and found a few that I would like to give a go. Will have a read of Tiprya suggestion John Palmers 'How to brew' so thanks for that.


Classic.
A self employed brewer who's just discovered AHB.
If I had a dollar for every time I sat in front of the computer in the office to do some invoices and quotes and said to myself "I'll just have a quick look at AHB before I get started" , I'd be a huge corporation by now.
On the up side, I'm making some great beers now and probably doing a lot more paperwork because of it.


Enjoy it mate it's a slippery slope.


----------



## djar007

Still think he is a spammer.


----------



## manticle

He's responding to my PMs about brewing a duvel. Spammer would have given up and moved on.

I'm happy to be wrong. I lose nothing by offering someone advice on brewing good beer.


----------



## bum

I'd be unhappy if you were wrong but I don't think you are.

Brewing something like that is hard though, Snatchy. Brewing _anything_ is pretty awesome, though.

I recall telling people that Jesus wasn't shit for turning water into wine when I started brewing because I turned water into _beer_. It is pretty good fun.


----------



## punkin

Do you want me to drop round to Premair or MR Services and check him out Kev? 
I can do a background check and ask his mates, also look in the fridge and see if there are any of the suspect beers in there to prove his veracity.


If you want to try a golden ale home brewed on tap, Snatchy send me a pm. You can drop round and have a coldy anytime. Usually 4 beers on tap here.

If you are interested in trying some good craft beers, drop round to the little bottlo at calala (not the iga one) and ask to have a look out in the back room. He has a pretty good range there.


----------



## Snatchy

punkin said:


> Do you want me to drop round to Premair or MR Services and check him out Kev?
> I can do a background check and ask his mates, also look in the fridge and see if there are any of the suspect beers in there to prove his veracity.
> 
> 
> If you want to try a golden ale home brewed on tap, Snatchy send me a pm. You can drop round and have a coldy anytime. Usually 4 beers on tap here.
> 
> If you are interested in trying some good craft beers, drop round to the little bottlo at calala (not the iga one) and ask to have a look out in the back room. He has a pretty good range there.


Yes go and ask Blu from Premiair and Mick from MR all of which I have worked with over the years and do a background check on me FFS. While your at it drop into shed 3/8 Hargrave and enjoy a cold beer with Pat and Me and all the other off loaders that seem to appear around 4:30. Actually brought another carton of that beer I shall not name yesterday at Southgate Liquorland and had a few more. We discussed my first brewing attempt (which the bar has been set high) and we all going to pitch in and see how it goes.

>If you are interested in trying some good craft beers, drop round to the little bottlo at calala (not the iga one) and ask to have a look out in the back room. He has a pretty good range there.<

Yes Pat and Drew brought a sample selection from there a few months back and they said he has a great selection. I will call in going past.

BTW who are you Punkin? Obviously you know me.


----------



## jyo

If you're looking for a good range of belgian kits, take a look here- http://www.brewferm.be/en/index.htm

As long as you get them in good condition, (stored out of the heat) they are great. Some of the range call for only a starting volume of about 12 litres in order to achieve the alcohol content, though just use two cans and the recommended amount of candy sugar for a full batch.

I think the _Diabolo_ is what you are after.


Sorry for thinking you are a spammer, snatchy. I'm telling you, if your nic had've been simmo, I would have believed  And if you are, then the cleanskins are getting a great plug!

Cheers.


----------



## punkin

Snatchy said:


> Yes go and ask Blu from Premiair and Mick from MR all of which I have worked with over the years and do a background check on me FFS. While your at it drop into shed 3/8 Hargrave and enjoy a cold beer with Pat and Me and all the other off loaders that seem to appear around 4:30. Actually brought another carton of that beer I shall not name yesterday at Southgate Liquorland and had a few more. We discussed my first brewing attempt (which the bar has been set high) and we all going to pitch in and see how it goes.
> 
> >If you are interested in trying some good craft beers, drop round to the little bottlo at calala (not the iga one) and ask to have a look out in the back room. He has a pretty good range there.<
> 
> Yes Pat and Drew brought a sample selection from there a few months back and they said he has a great selection. I will call in going past.
> 
> BTW who are you Punkin? Obviously you know me.



Settle petal, i'm having a dig at Kev is all. Dunno if i know you or not, mate. Tamworth's a small town so i may well. The offer for you to drop round to mine for a coldy was genuine and friendly. Happy to help on your road to making a good brew and can source many ingredients that are not available from the brew shop in town.

I can see where you may be a little defensive after the razzing you've gotten, and i sympathize. 

I could ask big Brad from NTC too :super:


----------



## QldKev

Well it looks like Snatchy you are hanging around. I assumed you were the same as the other three 1st time posters within this thread, signing up just to give this beer a plug; you are not. So I'm incorrect for my dig at you assuming that you were. There are a lot of experienced homebrewers and also professional brewers on here that will offer their experience to guide you to being a great brewer. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Snatchy

>I could ask big Brad from NTC too<

Hah Hah Yes indeed, now theres a man who likes a beer....... or 40!!

We know him well. My shed mate did his apprenticeship with his business partner.

>If you want to try a golden ale home brewed on tap<

Offer accepted! We would loovvveee to try some home brew Belgian Golden Strong Ale.

Punkin we think we may have you pegged... If we are right you know my shed mates many footballing brothers and you knew his dad well?

>Well it looks like Snatchy you are hanging around. I assumed you were the same as the other three 1st time posters within this thread<

Appology accepted. Going back thru this thread I can see how it would be easy to assume the like. No hard feelings and moving on now. Look forward to sharing my home brew experiences.

One of the blokes in our shed complex is a stainless steel fabricator and has offerred, as part of his portion of the home brew experience, to make some stainless steel kegs. Is this a good idea or should we just get a prefab?

Understandably we have the temperature control and storage side of things covered!


----------



## manticle

If you were to get into all grain brewing at any point your SS fabricator mate will be a good guy to have around.


----------



## punkin

Nup, keep guessing. Also the golden ale is a smurtos english best not a belgian.

not even the best beer i have on tap at the moment. i have Jamils Evil Twin and a Red Ale that will both crap on it.


----------



## Snatchy

jyo said:


> If you're looking for a good range of belgian kits, take a look here- http://www.brewferm.be/en/index.htm
> 
> As long as you get them in good condition, (stored out of the heat) they are great. Some of the range call for only a starting volume of about 12 litres in order to achieve the alcohol content, though just use two cans and the recommended amount of candy sugar for a full batch.
> 
> I think the _Diabolo_ is what you are after.


Looking at the Brewferm Superior Electric Kit at right price to get started. New or Second hand. Anyone with one then PM me to discuss.

Couple cans of Diabolo as well.

Might as well start with kit and work up from there as I learn more.

@Punkin.... I'll PM you and set up a date.


----------



## jyo

Sorry, mate I wasn't meaning the_ equipment_ from Brewferm, just the actual tins of hopped extract.

While the equipment looks good, unless you can find a distributor in Australia, postage would be bloody expensive.


----------



## QldKev

Snatchy seems to have fallen of the planet?


----------



## Bribie G

Got a case of Bitburger today on spec at BWS for $40 - wow, intense bitterness in the throat that takes me right back to the beers I drank in Northern Germany, that you just don't get with Oettinger or Henninger - bloody nice. Couple of bottles and I'm right back there. Now to rustle up some Wurst.


----------



## mckenry

Bribie G,
Bitburger is my takeaway of choice to someones house that doesnt _really _appreciate beer. Its good stuff, cheap and most people actually like them when they try it. Its one of my chances to point someone down the better beer path. If they dont go, meh, a few $ wasted on them, but I still enjoy the beer.


----------

